# My New Haircut



## magneticheart (Mar 7, 2009)

I took the advice you guys gave me and went for the longish side swept bangs and this is what it looks like.

It's not too different cos I wanted to keep the length but my fringe now actually has a style and my layers are a bit shorter and choppier.

I had my hair dyed too, it's a bit brighter this time.

The pictures don't really show up the red. It's a bit brighter in real life.

I don't think I like the cut 100% yet. I think it takes some getting used to though and it is growing on me so I'm hoping once I wash it and style it myself I'll be able to get it how I want it.

Ignore my makeup in these pics I'd been out all day so it's not very fresh or nice lol






















Thanks for looking!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 7, 2009)

I really like! I think it really suits you! I love the color and the bangs really look good.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my lord! you are a model!!!

seriously that looks hot hun, love it!


----------



## makeupjunkie00 (Mar 7, 2009)

It looks really good!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow ! I love it, and it really suits you Katie.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 7, 2009)

you look amazing!! i love that top too! lol the fringe looks great.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 7, 2009)

This look really suits you! You look absolutely gorgeous


----------



## esha (Mar 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow Katie, that is gorgeous!! You look amazing, I love the fringe!


----------



## BlackPirateFlag (Mar 8, 2009)

I think it looks great. That shade of red is perfect for you, I just wouldn't be able to deal with those bangs in my face all day. But it looks good


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 8, 2009)

I LOVE the colour!!!!!!!! Like LOVE, LOVE LOVE!!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 8, 2009)

You're so pretty.


----------



## Karren (Mar 8, 2009)

I simply love it,. Katie!! and that color is my favorite!!!


----------



## cindyks625 (Mar 8, 2009)

It is super cute!


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 8, 2009)

The color is really good for you, and the cut is HOT!


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 8, 2009)

You are so darn cute! Love the cut and colour - you really suit that colour of red!


----------



## retroxxkittie (Mar 8, 2009)

you look stunning,i had to do the double take.....hahaha it looks darling,plus the colour is way brighter than it was,it suits you quite well.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Mar 8, 2009)

love the color


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm glad you took our advice because I LOVE IT! You look so funky and fresh.





Oh and forget about your makeup, you always look beautiful.


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 8, 2009)

Aww thanks everyone!


----------



## speedy (Mar 8, 2009)

I love it, you look gorgeous!


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 8, 2009)

LOVE it Katie, i knew it would suit you haha


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 8, 2009)

Haha thanks!


----------



## mebs786 (Mar 8, 2009)

The cut and colour suits you. You look gorgeous!!





I love it.. Very sexy!!!


----------



## Darla (Mar 8, 2009)

Katie,

you look absolutely fabulous with both your haircut and the color is terrific too.


----------



## Nick007 (Mar 8, 2009)

It looks really good on you!


----------



## Andi (Mar 8, 2009)

I love it, absolutely love it! Your red is just a bit brighter than mine, it looks amazing. And the cut is exactly what IÂ´d wanna get if I didnÂ´t prefer a more conservative look on myself.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Mar 8, 2009)

You look beautiful, the bangs and brighter color both look great



.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 9, 2009)

wow, you know, not everyone could rock that red, but you so totally do! It looks awesome! and I like the shagginess, it looks really fresh and modern


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks great Katie, the cut looks fab on you love the side fringe


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Mar 12, 2009)

Holy crap I LOVE the bangs/fringe. I thought your old haircut was nice, but this one is amazingg. Your hair color is lovely too.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow that is all around stunning.

The cut and color... it looks like it was made for you





Gorgeous!!


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 12, 2009)

Aww thanks!


----------



## Jolanka (Mar 19, 2009)

The color, the cut, everything was customized to make you stand out!!!


----------



## makennasdoll (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! that is hot !!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, I love it. The color and the cut looks really good on you.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 25, 2009)

Gorgeous cut!! The colour looks awesome on you too, not a lot of people can really pull that off but you do.


----------



## tika (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, you're beautiful! The cut and color suit you perfectly.


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful! Looks a little like the color my hair used to be.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 29, 2009)

Why am I only now seeing this? That haircut and color is HOTT!!


----------



## shorty08 (Nov 16, 2009)

i love it! it looks great on you and the color is beautiful!


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Nov 16, 2009)

Love that cut




I'm trying to build up the courage to have mine lopped off!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful! The shade of red has got to my favorite.


----------



## alexdo (Dec 31, 2009)

For getting a new haircut you can try a layered hair style with bangs by adding some light color on your hair. For getting more information you can visit many hair styles websites and celebrity magazines as well.


----------



## riot1234 (Dec 23, 2010)

I love it! do u straighten it? if u do what do u use in your hair to get it so straight?!?

u remind me of ashlee simpson!u prob get that alot?


----------



## Chocoaff (Dec 28, 2010)

So gorgeous simply because it's so flattering on you.  Cut, color, texture, everything.  You look like Ashlee Simpson with her red hair to me - which is an awesome thing!


----------

